# Winchester Model 1906



## Patchpusher (Mar 9, 2011)

Pictures of a Winchester Model 1906 that was made in 1911. I did a full restoration on this rifle. New barrel liner, new wood and complete metal refinish. It looked like the Titanic's anchor when it came into the shop.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't know what it looked like before, but you got it looking like it's new.
Good work.


----------



## Patchpusher (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks! It was pretty rough when it came into the shop. The bore of the barrel was rotten. The metal was heavily pitted with rust.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 10, 2011)

I wish you had some before pics.


----------



## Patchpusher (Mar 10, 2011)

I do around two rifles a year for this customer. I will take before pictures next time. Sometimes I take before pictures and the rifle leaves the shop before I get after pictures.


----------



## Shug (Mar 10, 2011)

That looks great


----------



## frankwright (Mar 10, 2011)

I have one just like it. Not that nice of course.

My Dad started me out shooting it when I was about 5. He would stand over me holding the gun and working the action while I shot.
Mine is still in pretty good shape but it had a lot of surface rust so I had it reblued about 20 years ago.
This makes me want to take it out and shoot it again.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 10, 2011)

I've got one that I'll swap you for it.That's a nice looking rifle.Mine is a lot rougher than that pretty thing.


----------

